#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Chaiyaphum - The Siam Tulip Festival

## dirtydog

JUNE 1 - AUGUST 31, 2010
      BLOOMING KRACHIAO FLOWER FESTIVAL
      The Siam Tulip Festival of Chaiyaphum
      Pa Hin Ngam National Park
      Ban Rai district and Thep Sathit sub-district, Chaiyaphum province


                         The unique geographical landscape of  Chaiyaphum Province in the northeast of Thailand gives rise to a range  of natural attractions of exceptional beauty. 

Of these, the fields of  pinkish-purple Siam Tulip, or "Dok Krachiao", come in to full bloom in  the early part of the rainy season from June to August. 
                         Also commonly called 'patumma', 'bua sawan'  (heaven lotus), or 'bua bok' (the land lotus), the Siam Tulip is a  member of the ginger genera  Curcuma or Zingiberaceae.


                         Contact information: 
      Tourism Authority of Thailand, Nakhon Ratchasima office
      Tel: 0 4421 3030 , 0 4421 3666
      Fax: 0 4421 3667

----------


## Mr Lick

Thanks DD, i'm returning to Chaiyaphum from the UK tomorrow so may take a peek on my journey back.

----------


## billy the kid

Tulips,, thought they were a dutch flower .

----------


## dirtydog

So did I, thought it would be too hot in Thailand for tulips.

The *Siam Tulip* or *Summer Tulip* (_Curcuma  alismatifolia_) (Thai: ปทุมา, _pathuma_, or ดอกกระเจียว, _dok  krajiao_) is a tropical plant native to northern Thailand  and Cambodia.  Despite its name, it is not related to the tulip, but  to the various ginger species such as turmeric.  It can grow as an indoor plant, and is also sold as cut flowers.
 One of the most famous wild fields of Siam Tulips is in the Pa Hin Ngam National Park in the Chaiyaphum province  of Thailand.

----------


## Mr Lick

Bugger, went there a couple of years ago with some friends. Yes, nice place with great views (massive drop with no barriers). Huge stones. Took a few photo's whilst i was there so i'll try to pass them on.  :Smile:

----------


## DroversDog

I thought this thread needed some pictures of this years festival. Lets start with the flowers -



Fields of wild Siam Tulips. No gardeners here, just nature.


More flowers



A view west from the lookout at the top of the national park.
There were large Song Taow's (Trucks with seats in the back) which you could buy a return ticket to get you up to the lookout and back down.
It's a fair distance up hill so it was well worth it. On normal days you can just drive your car all the way to the top.




Being a festival you need some shops with the local products. I brought quite a few different types of Issan sausages and some beer to wash it down.
There was plenty of touristy items such as hats, clothes, carvings, honey, fruit wine etc if you are that way inclined.





Here is where the National Park robs the foreigners of their hard earned cash.
A good tip is to keep the entry ticket and go visit another National Park nearby. They often let you use the same ticket.


The National Park is also known for some wierd rock formations




If you want to find out where the Pa Hin Ngam National Park is, you can find it here - Pa Hin Ngam National Park - Google Maps Link

----------


## sagegong

Nice pic's mate, but they wouldn't be robbing me. If they tried to double charge me I would turn on my heels and be gone, on principle.

----------


## Bob63

Nice with pics.
True, not much to do with true Tulips - but nice in their own way

----------

